# what are your 5 favourite photos of your rodents?



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

heres mine not in order.

Cookie 









Deloi









Rattie kisses Crunchie (black) and Cookie (siamese)









Briec









Gwenvael









and a couple for luck.......

bottom of the pile - Codeh
middle facing - Gwenvael
middle facing away - Kyddin
top of the pile - Leighton









L-R Micah, Codeh, Briec, Tyailan, Kirin and Eihbear









L-R Micah, Eihbear, Briec, Kirin, Tyailan and Codeh









Tails :001_tt1: L-R Deloi, Adurna, Brisingr and Eldunari









Wraythe


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

CRL said:


> Briec


He is so cute! Love this picture :001_wub:


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Ok this is 6 but I couldn't decide which to cut out so....

Morys caught red-handed stealing from the treat bag:








(I miss Morys... He was such a funny soul.)

Morys grooms George... against his will:









Starbuck looking absolutely stunning:









Morys realises that babies are hard work:








(this might just be my #1 favourite! )

Babies' first playtime:









Shirley drops by to say hiiiii:


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

rat babies <3

here's is my current favourite 

violet in a little hammock bag.









awkward degu kiss 









diffindo pulling a weird face while smelling something.









pretty Avis









Episkey enjoying cuddle time.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Found one of diffindo with some hair issues:3.








Morsmordre








Wibbly and Bombarda during intros with the older boys








Wibbly being squished








Bombardas little pink feet









Well those are my faves at the moment, hard to pick just 5 though, even though I've only got 4 rodents atm.


----------

